# SHTF vacuum sealer???



## Jim (Oct 9, 2008)

What would be a desireable vacuum sealer for SHTF situation???
Jim


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

Jim said:


> What would be a desireable vacuum sealer for SHTF situation???
> Jim


This relies on a source of bags (if vacuum-sealing in bags), and electricity to run the pump and heating element.

While I like my vacuum sealer, it's not a really good post-SHTF device. Much better off with a pressure canner, mason jars, lids, rings, etc.

One place that vacuum sealers are great... packing meat. This weekend one of the local grocery chains had fresh (not frozen) boneless chickenbreasts on sale. Less than $7/kg. Normally it's around $15-16/kg. Buy it at Costco in the $30 box, and it's just above $7/kg... but that includes all the water they use to freeze the chicken! I bought just under $40 worth of chicken breasts, sealed them in bags of 2 or 3, and dropped them in the freezer.

Vacuum sealing = no air... which means no freezer burn.

I picked up my FoodSaver vacuum sealer on Kijiji for $40... it's a better model with the vacuum port for the add-ons... sealing mason jars, marinating...


----------



## Jim (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for your response but I want one that will seal ammo, parts, etc not just food items.
Jim


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

You might wish to look into the industrial systems for sealed display-packs. I have a catalogue at home with contacts and prices on many different products. When I get home later tonight I can give you the informationa about the company and how you can contact them for their catalogue so that you can go through it for the machine and supplies. If I remember correctly, the catalogue came out of Toronto, ON.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Jim said:


> Thanks for your response but I want one that will seal ammo, parts, etc not just food items.
> Jim


Vacuum sealing live ammo is not necessarily the best way to go. It can actually unseat the bullet from the casing. This comes from an ex-military man whose blog I read regularly. 99 times out of 100 you can have complete confidence in what he says. Here is a short post on the subject.

SurvivalBlog.com


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am home now, found the information for you.

Company is ULINE which has offices in Chicago, Atlanta, Dallas, Los Angeles, Minneapolis, NewYork City and Philidelphia in the USA and in Toronto in Canada. I can get to the Canadian side of the website at Uline.ca

They have inventory tags, stretch-wrap (link saran-wrap only for wrapping up industrial supplies), bubble-wrap bags / anti-static bags (to put computer parts into), silica gel (moisture remover), bar-code printers / readers / scanners *and* for our final product that should make every prepper drool with envy *<*drum roll please*>* -- poly-tubes to put product inside with sealer and / or vacuum sealers.

The rolls of poly are from 1mil to 6mil in thickness from clear product bags to clear food-grade bags and even black bags that no light will ever get through.

There are many other products in the catalog and online that might also interest you.


----------



## Jim (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks Uncle Joe and Nae Kid. I will check out both references. I do not have any experiece with vacuum sealing so to get ready for SHTF there are items that I want to seal to make smaller packages and water proffing, etc
..Jim


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I posted once, a while back, about making a decent jar-sealer with the jar attachment from a regular vacuum sealing unit & a manual automotive brake bleeding pump. I made one for < $20


----------

